# Any secrets for sleeping on center consoles on overnighters?



## Aqua Therapy

I have a bean bag, but was wondering if you guys have any tricks or other items to help you get a few zzz's on center console boats.


----------



## team_A_II

Try closing your eyes.... works well for me.


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Bean Bags :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeZ

Vodka.


----------



## 52fish

Get a camping mat like a therma rest. Lay it on the deck go to sleep, roll it up when ur done.


----------



## eddiem84

JoeZ said:


> Vodka.


I prefer lots and lots of beer. But vodka will work as well.


----------



## Realtor

52fish said:


> Get a camping mat like a therma rest. Lay it on the deck go to sleep, roll it up when ur done.


this is what we use on those long trips. Just a couple hours will make you feel much better....


----------



## Head Kned

Never really had a problem going to sleep. Have someone on watch and you'll sleep like a baby.


----------



## my3nme

x2 on having someone on watch. Bean bags for us


----------



## reeldog80

I second Head Kned. By the time I lay down to get a little rest on an overnight trip, I am asleep about the time I land in the Bean Bag. And by the looks of my cockpit on the ride in and out, no one else seems to have a problem sleeping on a CC either!! Just try to pick a spot to put your Bean Bag that is not over a hatch that people need to get into while your asleep such as the fish box, It gets annoying having to move every couple minutes for a Blackfin to be thrown onto the ice...


----------



## Eastern Tackle

I never snore at home. But stick me on a bean bag in the middle of the gulf and I am going to cut down some trees where they don't even grow 

A light rain suit helps too. keeps the breeze off you.


----------



## Scruggspc

I've used a tarp stuffed in the front rod holders with brush handles and zip tied to the t top to keep the dew off of us. With a air up mattress under it makes it like a holiday inn express on the water in a cc.


----------



## Contender

Air Mattress or Therma rest, you can roll it up and store it pretty easily. I have eagles nest hammock but it has to be really calm or you have to tie off, otherwise you'll swing into the sides of the boat


----------



## wide spread

Get a para tech sea anchor to keep the bow into the waves and the boat will not rock side to side all night.


----------

